# Just in Time For Halloween!



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Spaulding and I talked about this some months ago, and here it is! The next *Monster Legacy Set* will be released October 19, and will retail for about 30 bucks! Making their appearance on this set will be:

*The Creature From The Black Lagoon, Revenge of the Creature* and *The Creature Walks Among Us.* This will be on two discs.

*The Invisible Man, The Invisble Man Returns, The Invisble Woman, The Invisble Man's Revenge* and *The Invisble Agent.* This will be on Three discs.

And finally, *The Mummy, The Mummy's Hand, The Mummy's Tomb, The Mummy's Ghost* and *The Mummy's Curse.* This will be on Two discs.

Like its predecessor, there will be theatrical trailers for most of the movies and commentary from various actors, film historians and such. This will indeed be a great Treat to recieve on All Hallows Eve! The Monster Fests are shaping up quite early this year!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Sweet! Finally, I get to have the Creature and Mummy movies. I never really cared for the Invisible man flicks though. I kind of wonder why they chose the Invisible Man over the Phantom?


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Re: I kind of wonder why they chose the Invisible Man over the Phantom?

Because they're concentrating on the thirties, forties, and fifties (hence the talkies) for these releases. We'll eventually get "Phantom", but it'll be in a set featuring Chaney, Sr. (who deserves his own set, anyway) or the Universal silents.

"The Invisible Man" was more sci-fi than horror, I always thought, but still I liked the first one very much. I'm most excited about getting "Creature From the Black Lagoon".


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Re: The next Monster Legacy Set will be released October 19

I heard it's going to be the 5th of October, but no matter, October's good with me!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Check it, you followers of the Classic Monsters! Here's what the new Legacy DVD's look like! First The Creature:


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Water not your thing? How about Ancient Egypt:


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

...And I' KNOW many of us would just LOVE to be in this fellows shoes:


----------

